# Missing woodgate cabinets!!!!



## bernstrong (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I had previously purchased stock kitchen cabinets from lowes which were (woodgate) right before thanksgiving but never got a
chance to finish some of my upper ones. Went there today to find
out that they had discontinued them the 1st of this year!! I do
not know where to go to get them now to finish!!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bernstrong said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had previously purchased stock kitchen cabinets from lowes which were (woodgate) right before thanksgiving but never got a
> chance to finish some of my upper ones. Went there today to find
> ...


Didn't the cabinets you bought have paperwork included in the box with the companies name and address? 
Did you ask Lowes for a contact name and address and phone #?
Did you look for them on the internet?
What have you done so far to find them?
Ron
I just did a search for "Woodgate cabinets" and came up with 17,000 hits.


----------



## bernstrong (Feb 6, 2011)

did not keep the paper work cuz i thought i could just back to lowes again and every site i go to takes me somewhere else. i did call lowes and they gave me a number for customer service for woodgate i am going to cal them tomorrow and hope they still have what lowes had in stock so i can finish


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bernstrong said:


> did not keep the paper work cuz i thought i could just back to lowes again and every site i go to takes me somewhere else. i did call lowes and they gave me a number for customer service for woodgate i am going to cal them tomorrow and hope they still have what lowes had in stock so i can finish


I always keep the paperwork. You can't receive warranty service if you can't contact the company. When I do jobs for customers, they get all the paperwork for the job in a binder. With a kitchen or bath there are usually a dozen of so companies in there. It makes it easier when I go back for service to have the make and model # of that delta faucet, so I can order the correct valve stem instead of playing, "Where's Waldo" on the internet. 
All those valve stems look pretty much alike.
Ron


----------



## ClnlBrahm (Sep 1, 2008)

*Did you find them?*

I am experiencing the same problem with Woodgate in "saddle" finish. Wondering if you were able to get any info. Thanks!


----------



## kgillette85 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am having the same problem not being able to find a Woodgate cabinet to complete my kitchen. Went to lowes today and found they are gone. I need a 30x12 oak upper cabinet and cannot find it anywhere online. Did you guys have any luck?? Do you have a number that I can contact Woodgate at? Any help would be very appreciated! I am in a bind here


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

kgillette85 said:


> I am having the same problem not being able to find a Woodgate cabinet to complete my kitchen. Went to lowes today and found they are gone. I need a 30x12 oak upper cabinet and cannot find it anywhere online. Did you guys have any luck?? Do you have a number that I can contact Woodgate at? Any help would be very appreciated! I am in a bind here


Unless Woodgate cabinetry is now in witness protection, wouldn't it be simpler to just contact them directly?
Ron


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

You'd better hope that what you got at Lowe's wasn't a special style or finish made just for Lowe's. It happens.


----------



## DetroitCat (May 2, 2011)

Bernstrong can you post the customer service number?


----------



## DetroitCat (May 2, 2011)

*Woodgate Saddle Crown Molding*



ClnlBrahm said:


> I am experiencing the same problem with Woodgate in "saddle" finish. Wondering if you were able to get any info. Thanks!


Do you have any left over woodgate saddle crown molding? I need a least 3ft and willing to purchase.


----------



## DetroitCat (May 2, 2011)

I purchased some preglued maple veneer from a local manufacturer to refinish a china cabinet and applied just a clear polyurethane to the finish. I was so amazed how close it resemble my Woodgate Saddle Wood Cabinets. This is a great option for those who cannot find the original cabinets. Please no however, the veneer panel are very expensive. I paid about $160 for a preglued 4 X 8 ft panel. In the end it was worth it. The finish look amazing. Now if I could only find the Woodgate Saddle Wood Crown Molding to finish the trim, this would be great.


----------



## DetroitCat (May 2, 2011)

*woodgate cabinets*



Ron6519 said:


> Unless Woodgate cabinetry is now in witness protection, wouldn't it be simpler to just contact them directly?
> Ron


I found out that some of the woodgate discontinued cabinet were donated to our local Habitat for Humanity. So you may want to try yours. If not, research the glue and iron on veneer panels. I found a local manufacturer, took a sample with me, and the sales guy was able to match my cabinets perfectly.


----------



## DetroitCat (May 2, 2011)

DetroitCat said:


> I found out that some of the woodgate discontinued cabinet were donated to our local Habitat for Humanity. So you may want to try yours. If not, research the glue and iron on veneer panels. I found a local manufacturer, took a sample with me, and the sales guy was able to match my cabinets perfectly.


Looks like Habitat for Humanity is the place to go to find Woodgate Cabinets. My local HFH had a few of each finish still in their boxes and trim as well. Very excited to find my crown molding. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Corkery Kid (May 28, 2011)

*Missing Woodgate cabinets*

Hi. I am now in the same boat as you were then...
Have you come up with any leads ? Were you able to locate a supplier for additional "Woodgate" cabinets.


----------



## keaner17 (Jun 28, 2011)

*I actually jointed to put some of this to rest....*

Unfortunately the factory that created the line of cabinets for Lowes has closed. The machinery no longer is in their posession. I spent plenty of time trying to track down the lone wall cabinet I needed to complete my kitchen. It led me to Masco...the parent company of Woodgate. Masco in turn gave me a number for Woodgate which is 1-800-441-0337. Upon calling them, they informed me I was out of luck and no cabinets remain in production for this line.


----------



## d1wright (Jul 1, 2011)

*Habitat for Humanity has Woodgates on CraigsList*

Habitat for Humanity of Chenango County, NY has a listing currently on CraigsList for Woodgate cabinets. At 50% off, it might be worthwhile to contact them if you're within a decent driving range. They may even be able to FedEx it to you. At 50% off, you might be able to cover the shipping with the savings.

http://oneonta.craigslist.org/mat/

You could try and contact them to see what they have available.


----------



## keaner17 (Jun 28, 2011)

d1wright said:


> Habitat for Humanity of Chenango County, NY has a listing currently on CraigsList for Woodgate cabinets. At 50% off, it might be worthwhile to contact them if you're within a decent driving range. They may even be able to FedEx it to you. At 50% off, you might be able to cover the shipping with the savings.
> 
> http://oneonta.craigslist.org/mat/
> 
> You could try and contact them to see what they have available.


Unfortunately for me, they didn't have my color. Since I have white, I'm not so sure they'd match up when pained. They're also offering them for local pickup only. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Tonymd (Dec 5, 2011)

*Woodgatecabinetbuyout*

Maple Mountain Builders Surplus bought 78 Truckloads of Woodgate Cabinets from lowes and is selling them in their stores.


----------



## keaner17 (Jun 28, 2011)

keaner17 said:


> Unfortunately the factory that created the line of cabinets for Lowes has closed. The machinery no longer is in their posession. I spent plenty of time trying to track down the lone wall cabinet I needed to complete my kitchen. It led me to Masco...the parent company of Woodgate. Masco in turn gave me a number for Woodgate which is 1-800-441-0337. Upon calling them, they informed me I was out of luck and no cabinets remain in production for this line.


 
Just as a follow-up. Masco's subsidiary company KraftMaid still handles warranty requests for the Woodgate line. If you call them and get the right representative (like I did), they can actually send you the doors to the defunct Woodgate line. Then you can buy the box with Lowes present line (the box and doors are made by different companies) which line up perfectly. I finished my line this way.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

The Spam is just getting less and less creative these days. At least you used to get a chuckle out of it :no:


----------



## NJ-FnI-wench (Jan 3, 2013)

*Woodgate Saddle Maple Cabinets*

I have 6 of the Lowe's Woodgate Saddle Maple Cabinets that were not installed. Purchased in parts and thought we could obtain them all before they were discontinued. Here are the sizes if anyone is interested:
2 -- 18 inch wide base cabinets, 1 draw & door
1 -- 15 inch wide base cabinet, 1 draw & door
1 -- 12 inch wide base cabinet, 1 door, draw missing
1 -- 30 inch wide sink case, 2 doors, top can be made into a wide draw
1 -- 36 inch wide over fridge cabinet, 2 doors
Still with the cardboard around them and I can supply photos. Not sure how this DIY chatroom works yet.
My website that you can find my email from is: www.scarletscarab.com
Good luck everyone...I hope to get some money back on them and start over.

Lisa
)*(
:thumbup:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Has any one went to Lowe's website to see if some other store may have one laying around. I know your not going to like this idea but contact a local cabinet maker and he should be able to match color and style. However you will pay for this ability. Put an ad on Craigs List maybe some one over bought. Since you have the phone number for the company call and see if they made that style for any other company other than Lowe's under a different name.
WOW didn't see there was a page 2 my bad


----------



## JJoLynn (Jan 28, 2013)

*Interested in 36" over fridge cabinet*



NJ-FnI-wench said:


> I have 6 of the Lowe's Woodgate Saddle Maple Cabinets that were not installed. Purchased in parts and thought we could obtain them all before they were discontinued. Here are the sizes if anyone is interested:
> 2 -- 18 inch wide base cabinets, 1 draw & door
> 1 -- 15 inch wide base cabinet, 1 draw & door
> 1 -- 12 inch wide base cabinet, 1 door, draw missing
> ...


 

Hi Lisa. 
We are interested in the 36" over the fridge cabinet that you advertised in this forum. I tried to find them on your website, but could not locate the listing. 
Please let me know if this cabinet is still available. 
Thank you!


----------



## kmhr87 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have one cabinet new in the box we are not able to use (looks weird with the color of our trim) Here's the details: Lowes Woodgate Wentworth Maple SADDLE cabinet 15"wide x 30" height. x 12" deep

Can send pictures at request


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry guys but if he hasn't found them by now he probably doesn't need them. Check the date of the original thread.


----------



## kmhr87 (Sep 30, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> Sorry guys but if he hasn't found them by now he probably doesn't need them. Check the date of the original thread.



Oh I know- I just was searching for info about these cabinets (to see what a fair price would be to sell it for at a yard sale) and this thread popped up first so I figured if someone was looking for a cabinet or info about it they'd be like me and read through the board anyway- 

Luckily, it is sold pending pick up. I am sorry it didn't work for us though they are gorgeous cabinets!!

Now onto our next project (removing carpeting over stairs and staining the pretty bull-nosed wood that is hidden underneath!) :thumbup:


----------

